# Agouti mouse



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

This is a picture of one of t :roll: he mice I bred recently.The Doe being pedigreed and Buck from pet shop stock. Which I have had for over three years.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Over three years?  thats crazy!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I actually meant the pet shop mice I have had for over three years meaning the same stock as I began with. Not three years old. Probably now about 20th generation or so.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

Lol im sorry, English is my second language so sometimes I misunderstand XD


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have 3 mice that are 2 years and probably almost a half now WOW thats pretty good for pet shoppies


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Magdalena41494 said:


> Lol im sorry, English is my second language so sometimes I misunderstand XD


You're fine, I interpreted the same way you did.


----------

